# Minehead. Next weekend.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Anymore takers for the Minehead rally next Friday 20/06/08?

Come join us for the week, weekend or Mon-frid.

Bring a friend in their motorhome, caravan or tent.

There`s lots to do or just relax away the time. Your choice.

Sue.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'll be in Minehead next week, but hope to be gone by the weekend. I'm having a wisdom tooth out in Minehead Hospital on Wednesday, so if I'm still around at the weekend I won't be in a fit state to join you!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Come and visit Charlie. We might just be able to find something to numb the pain! Good luck with the extraction.
Ian


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've just discovered that it's just to be checked out by the hospital before they make an appointment to remove the tooth . Great, as I won't be back in Somerset until mid September. So I'll probably be heading for Pembrokeshire on Thursday. I've got just over a month for a slow tour round Wales on my way to Staffordshire, so don't want to spend more time in an area I lived in for 10 years, even though all you nice people will be there!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for you to book with Sue for Butlins folks so if you are thinking of coming pm Sue a.s.a.p



Jacquie


----------

